# 0.4 gpu-z detect 5850 clocks incorrectly?



## darckhart (Mar 27, 2010)

screen of v0.3.8 vs 0.4.0. hope the attachment works.


----------



## jellyrole (Mar 27, 2010)

2D clocks maybe?


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 27, 2010)

what about 0.3.9?


----------



## darckhart (Mar 27, 2010)

nah it gets those correctly under sensor tab 157/300. but the default clock reported by v0.4.0 should be 725 like it says in v0.3.8


----------



## darckhart (Mar 27, 2010)

hm same detection problem in v0.3.9


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 27, 2010)

so it's a 0.3.9 problem ?

probably caused by •Fix for incorrect default clocks on HD 5000 Series


----------



## newfellow (Mar 28, 2010)

hmm, same here..





Although this is OC'd, but actual default 725/1000 shows 400/1000. Hmm, looking the BIOS here. 
Clock Info 00: 725/1000
Clock Info 01: 157/300
Clock Info 02: 550/900
Clock Info 03: 400/900
Clock Info 04: 400/1000
Clock Info 05: 550/1000
Clock Info 06: 157/300
(by RBE v1.24)


----------



## bitemarks666 (Mar 31, 2010)

same for me on 0.3.9 and 0.4.0 default clocks show as 400MHz, I also submitted a bug report for it


----------

